# short trip?



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Does anybody have any good #s they would be willing to share for a location not to far out of the pensacola pass for me to take my 8 year old son out for his first snapper trip? Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Blink Blink Blink Blink Blink Blink click BOOM....


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

oysterman said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Blink Blink Blink Blink Blink Blink click BOOM....


What does this mean?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Prob means you hv better luck asking most on here for their first born or a date with their ol' lady.

How far out are you looking to go? 

Jimmy


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

jjam said:


> Prob means you hv better luck asking most on here for their first born or a date with their ol' lady.
> 
> How far out are you looking to go?
> 
> Jimmy[/QUOTE yea that's kinda what I figured o well it was worth a shot an either way were headed out this morning were prolly end up bout 17 miles out to a spot where we always have good luck I was just hoping to get on some close in incase my son gets to feeling bad!


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

You'll have to rely on public numbers from FWC, MBT and other site.


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

I have good luck on public numbers all the time. Its all about the bait. Go get live cigs and hit any of the public sites about 12 miles off shore you'll be gtg there. Good luck


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

^^^ agreed.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

Go to 
N: 30:12.950
W: 87: 10.440
one of my most productive snapper spots. only 8 miles out of Pensacola pass.:thumbup:


----------

